# Quick road trip: Kings @ Phoenix & Portland



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings still don't have a road win. Maybe Artest being back can be the remedy to that?

From Sactown royalty, real ugly:



> <u>Place   W   L    PF   PA   +/-    SOS*</u></b><br>
> <b>Home</b>    4   1   523  497   +26   .334<br>
> 
> <b>Road</b>    0   5   468  548   -80   .640


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like Artest will miss tonights game due to personal reasons.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah, I guess his daughter is sick or something? Udrih was also out.

Kings left behind by streaking Suns



> Before the Kings would take the long walk out to the US Airways Center floor, coach Reggie Theus was discussing his starting lineup inside the locker room.
> 
> Point guard Beno Udrih, Theus informed reporters, would be out with a sore right quadriceps and replaced by Francisco García. And the small forward spot held by Ron Artest, who scored 33 points against Phoenix on Tuesday but would miss the rematch to tend to his family, would go to ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings notes: Artest tends to family matter



> As if the Kings' 2-5 record without Ron Artest to start the season didn't show his worth enough, there was the immediate history to prove the point just as well.
> 
> Artest was on top of his offensive game Tuesday against Phoenix, scoring 33 points as the Suns escaped Arco Arena with a 100-98 win. A day later, the Kings had neither the home-court edge nor their small forward's services against the Suns at the US Airways Center.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings Game Plan vs. Portland



> *Head to head: *A Kings victory over Portland on Nov. 6, 2000, started an era of relative parity in this series, as the Kings lead 16-11 since then. The Trail Blazers, though, won 11 consecutive times until that point.
> 
> *Trail Blazers update:* The Greg Oden era began with Joel Przybilla starting at center for three games before he was replaced by offseason acquisition Channing Frye. The Blazers are 4-1 at the Rose Garden, with the first defeat coming Wednesday against New Jersey.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Udrih and Artest are questionable. Artest, who left the team Wednesday from Phoenix to be with his daughter, who underwent a kidney-related procedure, has not yet rejoined the team. It is not known if he will return for tonight's game.


sacbee.


----------

